# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  землянка

## eisenherz

из интересна, почти все люди в Росии все еще знаете эту песню (землянка)?
...
я хочу чтоб услышала ты
как тоскует мой голос живой
я хочу чтоб услышала ты
как тоскует мой голос живой 
ты сейчас далеко далеко
между нами снега и снега
до тебя мне дойти нелегко
а до смерти четыре шага
...
(очень грустная (sad?) песня)

----------


## Lampada



----------

